# -



## jw (Sep 27, 2014)

-


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 28, 2014)

Theologically considered: Simul Justus et Peccator
Or, as the wisdom of Okefenokee Swamp, Dr. Pogo Possum put it: "We have met the enemy and he is us."
I vote for regenerate Paul.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Sep 28, 2014)

DMcFadden said:


> Theologically considered: Simul Justus et Peccator
> Or, as the wisdom of Okefenokee Swamp, Dr. Pogo Possum put it: "We have met the enemy and he is us."
> I vote for regenerate Paul.



Ditto.


----------



## KMK (Sep 28, 2014)

reaganmarsh said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > Theologically considered: Simul Justus et Peccator
> ...



Ditto except for the stuff about Pogo. I don't want to date myself by acknowledging such a reference.


----------



## Reformed Roman (Sep 28, 2014)

I'd like to hear some arguments for an unregenerate Paul. I definitely think it was regenerate Paul


----------



## Steve Curtis (Sep 28, 2014)

KMK said:


> Ditto except for the stuff about Pogo. I don't want to date myself by acknowledging such a reference.



Ditto (to both parts)


----------



## jambo (Sep 28, 2014)

I too would see this as the regenerate Paul


----------



## nicnap (Sep 28, 2014)

Zach Rohman said:


> I'd like to hear some arguments for an unregenerate Paul.



You can read such an argument in Robert Reymond's, _A New Systematic Theology of the Christian Faith_. It is an appendix.

I vote Paul the Apostle.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Sep 28, 2014)

Sam Storms offers a summary of several views of this passage and the proponents of those views (historical and current) here


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Sep 28, 2014)

Most of those who argue for the unregenerate Paul position are from the sinless perfection camp.


----------



## earl40 (Sep 28, 2014)

Bill The Baptist said:


> Most of those who argue for the unregenerate Paul position are from the sinless perfection camp.



I have seen this often. Also as my confidence grows "In The Lord" I become more convinced that the flesh still within me can send myself and the rest of the world to hell.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Sep 28, 2014)

kainos01 said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > Ditto except for the stuff about Pogo. I don't want to date myself by acknowledging such a reference.
> ...



I'm 35. I have no idea what a Pogo is, other than a stick used to jump...


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 28, 2014)

A very popular comic strip of a few decades ago when I was young.






In popular parlance, the line evokes the notion much the same as the Shakespeare quote where Cassius says: "The fault, dear Brutus, is not in our stars,
But in ourselves, that we are underlings."


----------



## Edward (Sep 28, 2014)

reaganmarsh said:


> I'm 35. I have no idea what a Pogo is, other than a stick used to jump...



And you are in Georgia? It was set there, although it was drawn by a yankee. 

Pogo (comic strip) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## reaganmarsh (Sep 29, 2014)

Edward said:


> reaganmarsh said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 35. I have no idea what a Pogo is, other than a stick used to jump...
> ...



Very interesting...we're serving in GA, but I've lived all over the place. We often refer to ourselves as transplants. Ha!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 29, 2014)

I think it was probably Paul of Tarsus.


----------



## earl40 (Sep 29, 2014)

SolaScriptura said:


> I think it was probably Paul of Tarsus.



Bad bad man....


----------



## whirlingmerc (Sep 29, 2014)

I think Roman 7 was the struggles of a believer... and I lean toward Paul... but happy to hear the arguments

I see the last two stanzas of Psalm 119 as very Roman 7 like.... I keep the law.... I don't keep the law, help me


----------



## MW (Sep 29, 2014)

They are definitely one and the same person.

I doubt Saul/Paul saw himself as being "unregenerated" in the theological sense of that term, especially in the light of Galatians 1:15.


----------



## Mushroom (Sep 30, 2014)

reaganmarsh said:


> kainos01 said:
> 
> 
> > KMK said:
> ...


I'm 55, and unabashedly admit my vintage when it comes to Pogo. Good stuff.

Paul the Apostle of Tarsus...


----------



## Fender tele 67 (Oct 2, 2014)

I believe as well it is the Apostle Paul struggling with sin like I do. Not sure what the reason would be for Paul to describe his struggle with sin as an undegenerated man.


----------

